# Guns For Sale



## HeberHunter (Nov 13, 2014)

Ruger 10/22 - $250

- Stainless Steel Barrel
- Black Synthetic Stock
- 3-9x40 Scope
- Fixed Iron Sights
- 1 - 10 Round Clip

Remington Model 597 - $300

- Laminated Wood Stock
- .920" Black Bull Barrel
- 1 - 10 Round Clip
- 3-9x40 Scope

Vortek Northwest Magnum .50 Caliber Muzzleloader - $300

- Iron Sights With Tru Glo Fiber Optic
- 2 or 3 plastic speed loaders
- 1 lb. Pyrodex Powder
- Tin Can of Primers

Mossberg 500 12 Gauge Shotgun - $250

- Camo Painted From The Factory
- Barrel Was Ported From The Factory
- Removable Choke
- Bead Sights

Alpine Archery Compound Bow - $300

- 5 Pin Sight
- Drop Arrow Rest
- Timber Ridge Stabilizer
- Alpine Archery 6 Arrow Removable Quiver
- Approximately 1 Dozen Scheels Rogue Hunter Arrows
- Misc. NAP and Muzzy Broadheads
- 1 Large Target and 1 Smaller Stacked Foam Target
- Camo Soft Bow Case
- Plastic Broadhead Case
- Camo Hip Quiver

Bushnell Elite 1500 Arc Rangefinder - $200

- Mossy Oak Breakup Camo
- Angle Range Compensation (ARC)
- Scan, Bullseye, and Brush Mode
- Rifle and Archery Mode
- 5-1500 Yards Off Reflective Object
- 5-900 Yards Off Non-Reflective Target


----------



## Gee LeDouche (Sep 21, 2007)

Pictures of 10/22?


----------



## Trooper (Oct 18, 2007)

Which model of bow? And if you're taking pictures....


----------



## HeberHunter (Nov 13, 2014)

Looks like the 10/22 is sold. I'll get some pictures up. If I can figure out how to upload them. The Alpine is a Silverado Eclipse. It is a 2008. Here is a link to the bow:

http://patriotnetworksolutions.com/alpine/eclipse.html


----------

